# It is all about the set-up: Easy way to slay



## Raxflex (Jan 25, 2022)

So the last few days I was listening to a couple of podcasts with Dan Bilzerian. I dont think he is a complete fraud and some of the things he is saying about getting girls make a lot of sense.
A couple of important points:
- Preselection is important: If you are surrounded by girls, girls will automatically hit on you
- It is all about the set-up: Dan throws parties with a 7:1 girl to guy ratio. With this ratio girls compete for the guys. Compare that to what most of us are doing. Going on tinder with a ratio the other way around.
- Fame is the ultimate pussy magnet. It beats money and looks by A LOT.
- The hollywood-advice is bullshit: If you have to hit on girls and chase them, it is over. Girls will find it awkward and they will try to find reasons to not fuck you.
- instagram is the new dating app

Obviously most of us cant do exactly what he does, because we arent worth 200 million dollars.
But a strategy that could work for us is:
To show status/preselection make high quality instagram pictures that show something is going on in your life. Buy clothes from expensive brands to show off (gucci, luis vuitton, fendi etc.). Buy a fake watch. Buy instagram followers and likes (it is actually dirt cheap lol.) Maybe even pay hot escorts to take pictures with you. Basically fake being rich and popular.
Throw parties at your house with the right girl/guy ratio and you should get laid easily. You have to make some investment so that the girls wanna come by buying free drinks for them and providing some sort of entertainment. When you invite random girls to your party always bring up your instagram and make them feel inferior to you because they have less followers.

Listening to what he is saying I realized it really is all about the set up: The ugliest mfker would be able to get laid if he was on an island with 300 girls.
This is where most people fail: You go on tinder and compete against gigachads. You go to the club and it is full of 6 feet 3 wide framed HTNs. If your competition is weak or even better if you have no competetion it becomes really easy. The hard thing is to set up a situation like that. But it is probably still a lot easier than cold approaching or online dating, because this shit doesnt even work for subchads.


----------



## johneffen (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## ALP (Jan 28, 2022)

Good thread.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 28, 2022)

Important point:
- Pay the woman her set price in order to have sex.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 6, 2022)

0 words were read


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 6, 2022)

Just be one of the top 0.000001% famous men.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 10, 2022)

No , it's all about looking like him


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 10, 2022)

Organize parties with more women than men?

You need to have a good status (locally popular DJ, gay friend of many girls) and be good looking to know a sufficient number of girls who will accept your invitation

When an average man invites his female friends to a party, the majority of them will refuse because they are too busy with being promiscuous with chads



By the way, if you are not attractive enough, the number of mediocre girls sending you IOIs will be ridicoulsly low or non-existent.
Since I left my oppressive GF in September, I have partied every weekend and ended up noticed uo that I do not genuely attract women. Average men have few occations to slay (with mediocre girls) and usually use that few occasions to lose their freedom in an LTR and get certain sex back.
LTR or beta providing is a transaction


----------



## Cuervo (Mar 8, 2022)

Fame doesn't always beat looks tho


----------

